# [SOLVED] c:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe problem



## alchemy1985 (Feb 22, 2009)

I recieved a cd from a friend with a program Image file. I've never delt with image files so he gave me an iso program so i could install the program contained in the cd image file. when I tried it the program came up with an error, then the iso program came up again with same message, and it multiplied 219 time slowing my computer down to a hault. I restarted and it picked right back up. I restarted again in safe mode and deleted the program. Since then all of my .exe files will not open. Every time I try to open a program it will ask me what program to open with. I tried to download programs to fix it and even virus trials, but I cant open a single thing I download. I tried to do a restore, but most control panel options give me (c:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe cannot be found) error. I won't let me restore. I have no idea how to fix it. I tried the fix things from dougknox and that didn't work. Please help me.

Charles


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: c:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe problem*

Hi, Doug Knox and crew usually get it right I wonder what or how you ran the fix. This one is a little more detailed and usually fixes the problem . "Warning" you may also have received a Virus from the CD this will cause the problem you report. Lets see if we can fix it if not you will need to post in our security forum try this first.

Copy and paste all below (in code box) into notepad. In notepad from the main menu click on "file" then "save as" in the save as dialogue box save as EXEFix.reg and save to desktop. Open desktop and double click on the saved file to merge into registry. Reboot to take effect.



```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.EXE]
@="exefile"
"Content Type"="application/x-msdownload"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.EXE\PersistentHandler]
@="{098f2470-bae0-11cd-b579-08002b30bfeb}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile]
@="Application"
"EditFlags"=hex:38,07,00,00
"FriendlyTypeName"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,\
  00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,\
  32,00,5c,00,73,00,68,00,65,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,31,00,30,00,31,00,35,00,36,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\DefaultIcon]
@="%1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open]
"EditFlags"=hex:00,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"
"IsolatedCommand"="\"%1\" %*"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\runas]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\runas\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"
"IsolatedCommand"="\"%1\" %*"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex\DropHandler]
@="{86C86720-42A0-1069-A2E8-08002B30309D}"

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.exe\UserChoice]
```


----------



## inkiepink (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: c:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe problem*

I just have a few words to say on this subject THANK YOU THANK YOU AND THANK YOU, was beginning to think I would need to get computer completely redone and would lose all my files and loads of photo's that I just haven't had time to put on disk and then I find the answer to my prayers so THank you again xx


----------

